# Sparks 2017 foaling thread



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Sparks Golden Girl is back! And as of today she is exactly 300 days pregnant. I am extremely excited for this foal and have some pretty high expectations.

The sire is Reygans Smart Lena who won 75,000+ in NRCHA, he is a younger sire with his first foal crop just turned 3. He is also a interesting sire because as to date he has a 96% filly average with only three colts being born to date. I do have his first colt who is in training with a cutting horse trainer and will start showing in the next few months. 

Now some of you will know Sparks from her maiden foaling thread last year which resulted in an awesome filly. To those of you who might of forgotten or don't know she is by a son of Shining Spark out of a daughter of Nu Cash. She was started as a cutter but injury caused an early retirement. 

For any color buffs out there, his cross has alot of possibilities. Sparks is AA Ee Cr/n, I don't know what Reys agouti is but he is obviously ee. So colors are Buckskin, Palamino, Sorrel or Bay. And there is a great shot of a lot of white on this little ******.

Personally I really believe that I'm going to get a Palamino filly with a blaze, 2 tall hind white socks and one front sock. Just a gut feeling, any other guesses out there? I would be super pleased if I did get a colt but would prefer a filly for this cross. Regardless of gender I have a registered name picked out that I want to keep quiet until she/he is here. Barn names will either be Newton for a colt, Jingo for a pally filly, or something else that might fit better once it's here. 

Now for pictures!!!! Here is Rey and Sparks, reys colt I own Reygan, and sparks 2016 filly jubilee. And some belly and udder pics from today.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooooh yay how exciting!!!  Can't wait until she foals! :smile: Awww! Look at that belly!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This should be SUCH a nice foal - can't wait!!

Palomino would be lovely, though of course a good horse is never a bad color.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree that a good horse is never a bad color, and that you can't ride color, but a little something extra is just icing


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How exciting! Can't wait to see the baby!
How many days did she go with Jubilee?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She went 349 days last year but she's bagging up a lot quicker this year. I'm thinking 342 will be perfect


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> Personally I really believe that I'm going to get a Palamino filly with a blaze, 2 tall hind white socks and one front sock. Just a gut feeling,


Add a touch of sootiness to the order for lots of dapples.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing, Nice looking parents!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been wondering if Sparks might have some sooty in her somewhere... Here are more pictures of here and you can see how dark her neck shoulders and hip get.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Super nice breeding! Really look forward to seeing this baby!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

A few belly changes have happened, she just keeps dropping lower right now. She has started to separate herself from the herd which she did last year 3 weeks before foaling so I'm wondering if she's following the same pattern? Would be awesome if she did


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is heavy with foal, I bet she wants to part with her load and I sure don't blame her.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Not a lot to report. All final vaccines where done today, farrier is scheduled for her pre baby trim and now we wait. She is getting SUPER crabby and doesn't want her yearling anywhere near her. I also have no doubt that she would steal my other mares baby if given the chance. She spends all day on his fence line sweet talking him into coming over and saying hi. It could only get the tiniest bit more accurate if she had a van with free candy written on the side... Here are some pictures from today because she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

Subbing! Hope you get your palomino filly


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Time for more pictures! Sparks is getting really quite grumpy with life. She is also laying down a lot more and working on getting that baby in position. Her foal for that matter is as active as ever. This baby has been the most active foal I have ever witnessed durning a pregnancy. I worry that sparks will have her hooves full once it hits the ground.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a fun picture of how wide she is right now. She is showing so much more this year than last year! Poor girl


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She's so pretty, wide load and all, lol. She's...312 today?? I think that's right.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes she is! Just a few more days and she's safe, she is really banning up quite quick but she also gets a huge bag.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow she is showing a ton. Looks like she's about to drop! :lol: She's so cute!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Sparks is really picking up the place quickly. Her bag has even up finally and already starting to build up between her hind legs and baby is already not sitting as wide. No V yet but there is salty clear milk today.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

And for reference here are pictures from last year. First 2 are 24 hours before foaling and the one with wax is 4 hours before. She did wax for alsmot a full 48 before foaling last year but I do think she was interrupted the first night.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

How exciting, I have to sub so I'll know right away when she has her foal!  I bet he/she will be absolutely gorgeous, just like Sparks! I hope she passes on that star and snip!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Sparks keeps on chugging along and is now at 317. Butt and tailhead is super relaxed and vulva is getting droopy. Very strong baby in there and a very crabby mama is the result. I am starting to see the baby shift back and she's starting to get a little more pointed as well.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Big change today!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Woot Woot, baby is getting ready to come out. First thing in the morning I'll be looking for pics. :smile:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hopefully she holds out at least 2 more days as that is when she is cushioned better for a healthy full term foal in the safe foaling zone. She looks great and baby seems to be in position now


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been a little worried about how fast she's going but I'm pretty confident she will make it to 325/230 now going off what she did last year. I haven't started putting her under the camera yet which has lead me to hold my breath every morning when I go to check the pasture.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I might of jinxed it. Super swollen vulva that is dark dark purple. Trying to figure out what to do now. I'll post pictures and the decision in a bit


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hoping everything will be okay!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh gosh, I thought she was further along than she is. Fingers crossed everything goes well for Sparks and you.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well vet says that there isn't much to do and with her being so class to safe there is a great chance the foal will be ok, just a premie. I have her bedded down in the foaling shed and the camera is up. Ph tested at a 7.1 which was a lot lower than I thought it would be for her first test. Fingers crossed she holds. Here are the pictures. I was going out to grab another mare to palpate and she just happens to swish her tail at me as I walked by and I had the biggest double take of my life.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

How is Spark doing?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopefully holding on for a minute????


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Subbing, Hoping she hangs on a bit more!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hopefully all is going/went well


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She's holding! Wasn't as swollen this morning so hopefully just a weird position. Fluid wasn't yellow as of this morning and I haven't checked this evening. I'll let ya know how she looks after this evenings check


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She looks really good tonight and I'm starting to relax finally. Udder is filling in quite a bit and fluid has turned amber. Ph was 7.25 and I think it's all going to be ok now.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 321 and sparks is going strong now. She's has a lot of fluid but just amber colored. Her bag is getting huge and she's getting a lot of swelling between her legs (totally make her look like a stud if you just glance at her)


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

She looks good! What's that swelling caused by?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

That's just how she develops her bag. She has a huge bag and until the baby starts nursing and keeping her really active she builds behind her legs like that.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Triple E said:


> That's just how she develops her bag. She has a huge bag and until the baby starts nursing and keeping her really active she builds behind her legs like that.


Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the response. 

I thought it might be from the foal pressing (I've heard about their back legs and such swelling). Cool to know


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm only kidding, but I did think that I was going to get to see yet another gorgeous baby today.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm hoping this lack of updates means you're busy with a new baby...


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Hahaha LoriF you killed me!!!! Sadly no baby out here just duilding lots of fence :/ poor girl has developed a bunch of edema so I keep turning her out during the day to keep her moving a bit. No milk to speak of, just a huge V and a very droopy vulva. Loved this picture of her standing over last years baby with the new one handing so low.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well in typical mare fashion there hasn't been any progress in days, I post about nothing happening, then something happens. Mares. Anyhoo sparks was super uncomfortable last night with lots of belly kicks and ups and downs. This morning baby has shifted farther back and is in prefect position. Ph dropped to a 7 and her milk is now whiteish and no longer salty. It's not sweet yet either but a big difference from last night. She has also reached the stage where if your not lookin at her side on then she doesn't look pregnant. Last year when she looked like this we had a baby in four days so hopefully she's getting there. She's currently enjoying her last day on pasture before coming in and getting a foalert tonight and going on complete lock down. Fingers crossed to a baby within the week! ( and yes I know that since I said it there now won't be a foal for another 3 weeks lol) and I'm reposting the wide load picture from two weeks ago just for comparison


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She really looks ready, I bet it's before four days.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Big change today! We have white milk!!! Ph dropped from a 7 this morning to a 6.9/6.8 I'm betting on a baby Thursday, Friday, or Saturday. thursday night is probably the worst so that's when she will probably go lol!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a beautiful, healthy baby soon!


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Aww Tiny's going to have a little brother or sister soon!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahhh how exciting, can't wait to hear the big news very soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

First thunderstorm of the year just hit. Tons of rain marble sized hail and the power got knocked out. Now I'm spending the night in a stall with a mare I'm 90% positive won't foal tonight. Gotta love foaling season


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

And if you slept in your own bed, tonight would be the night but you wouldn't be there to assist if there are any problems. Hope you stay warm tonight, hail on a barn roof is going to make a lot of noise


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well just like sunnydraco said, there was no baby because I was out there and hail on a tin barn roof is insanely loud. I get the distinct feeling that sparks is ticked off I ruined all her plans. She will hold off foaling for another week now just to get revenge.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Any update?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

NO BABY!!!! Full moon on Wednesday, maybe then?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

We have true wax this morning!!! Last year she waxed for two days before popping out her baby. Her PH is still at a 6.9 like it's been for almost two weeks now so who knows. This is my first year doing Ph tests so I don't know if this is normal for her or not. Everything looks ready to go


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

From I've read about the PH testing is that when it drastically drops below 6.5 it's only hours. They say it happens fast though. I've read that it's a better predictor than calcium


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Well she spent a good two hours this afternoon rolling, getting up, rolling, laying flat out and rolling some more. Calcium is at 900 Ppm but Ph still hasn't dropped. I'm just waiting for the drop and I think she will have the baby on the ground in no time flat. She is currently eating her dinner quietly but last year she ate all her dinner, rolled for an hour, popped out her filly and that was that.


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

I love foaling threads and send good vibes for a safe and easy delivery of a beautiful baby.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't, can't, can't wait!  Sounds like it's gonna come soon!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

It's not the update we all want but here is an update.... no baby  she has been waxing for two days now and has that nice slab-sided look. Everything is full and relaxed but Ph hasn't moved at all. Still at 6.9 and driving me crazy. Her temp has dropped this morning from her standard morning temp of 99.2 to 98.8 so that's encouraging. We will see if she deviates from this evenings temp and keep our fingers crossed. Udder pic was after I pulled off the wax, no idea why I did that before I took the pic....


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe tonight or tomorrow? She looks content at least.

Why is a drop in temperature good? Never heard about that, so is it what a pregnant mare does before? (I have no knowledge except at I've gotten off this forum, so I'm full of questions lol )


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Not sure how reliable it is but I have herd that there is usually a .6 degree drop a few hours before foaling. I tried it for the first time on my last mare and it was actually right on. Im curious to see if sparks follows it too. Looks like the .4 drop from this morning wasn't the push we needed since she is very content tonight with steady PH and temp.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Ugh this is killing me! Every time I see that you made an update to this thread, I get so excited thinking we'll be seeing a foal! Must be worse for you, though, being the one that owns Sparks and is anxiously awaiting her to foal!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww. I hope the next update is a baby :sad: C'mon, girl! Pop it out! LOL


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She really is driving me insane! I have a camera and foalert on her and every morning after a quiet night I still walk out there expecting to have a baby out there that somehow snuck my me. Heck I even left the house yesterday, spent several hours out of cell service and left her 100% alone and she didn't take the bait!!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

whelp nothing happening over here. Im starting to think a little more logically and am going to say she will foal the middle of next week. I am 95% sure she is having a filly so middle of next week outs her closer to the gestation length of last years filly. And for anyone will like me loves to know what day we are on, today is 342


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

I can't wait to see pictures of this foal!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She needs to release her hostage so Dreamer can release hers as well LOL


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

haha SunnyDraco I am pretty sure that at this rate Dreamer will beat Spark out and ill be over here scratching my head trying to figure out how to steal your baby :rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think they are competing now in how long they can hold hold since Dreamer is plateauing in progression :ROFL:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they are both waiting until I am away next weekend without reception. Blasted mares!!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok guys.... looks like tonight or tomorrow. Super cranky, tons of milk veins, extremely droopy vulva and... dripping milk!!!! Ph went from 7 yesterday afternoon to 6.3 tonight. Hopefully there will be a middle of the night update with pictures!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

And? Hoping for a baby!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Don't ask me how she did it but she held on through the night. I was convinced she was going to foal at 2am but she changed her mind I guess. She is covered in wax and milk and looks absolutely miserable.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Stubborn old thing!  She's probably waiting till your life gets really crazy!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok guys.... we have a Palamino colt! One hind sock and I think a front one too, or at least a partial. And an awesome blaze! Mama is doing great and I'm excited to introduce you to Newton! More picture to come in the morning when they get downloaded from the camera. Here he is!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats! He is so cute! His name fits!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Adorable.

My cat is named Newton- 16 years old and still going strong :grin: It's a good name!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yay finally!! He is awesome. Welcome to the world Newton.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

woohoo - he is a cutie! can't wait for more pics. congrats.


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

Oh my goodness he is so cute! I've been stalking this thread like crazy waiting for him to show his face


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words! I am so pleased with him and he is totally worth the wait. He is a little bit slow but I think he's starting to wake up and figuring out how to live. Here are more pictures as promised!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Omg, how cute. He's so big boned and those ears kill me.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He has such a unique blaze!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! He is a very handsome boy, looking forward to more pics as he fills out and unfolds. Sparks may have been selfish holding onto him for so long but he is definitely worth the wait


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Triple E said:


> He is a little bit slow but I think he's starting to wake up and figuring out how to live.


When you say a little bit slow.. as in he may be a dummy foal? Is he neurologic? Does he have a suckle response? (Thinking so since his tongue is out in the one picture). Has he been able to latch on and nurse on his own? 

If you are concerned he may be a dummy foal, are you familiar with the Madigan Foal Squeeze technique to correct it? I have seen it literally be the difference between a foal with no suckle staggering around a stall and one who can nurse unassisted and travels normally. In case you haven't, check out this info. 

If you aren't sure (and please don't take offense if I am telling you stuff you already know!), this video shows an affected foal and how it responds after (it's a bit long to start but they do show the squeeze and the affects):


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I just love his blaze too!!! And thank you phantomhorse13! I actually was a part of the study and worked with Dr. Madigan to help maladjusted foals that resulted in the Madigan Squeeze. It was a super fun experience and the result are absolutely outstanding. Newton did have issues getting a good tongue curl in order to suckle correctly but it was very minor and that was the only thing that hinted that he might be a slight dummy. In the end I decided against squeezing him since he did figure it out and started latching correctly at around 2 hours after birth and he was able to drain a bottle before he stood so I wasn't too concerned about a poor transfer.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He is adorable, congrats! I also love his blaze


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

What a cutie! I love his blaze, colour, ears, build... In other words, I love him! Congrats!


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations, he´s beautiful


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG FINALLY!!! Ahhhhhh so happy to see this! <3 He is soooo cute. Welcome to the world!! 
I love his blaze as well, what an adorable little guy! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Congratulations! How adorable


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

NOW I understand why Sparks took so long to foal...she didn't want to share her little son with everyone else! :mrgreen: He is absolutely adorable! And I had to go back to the first post to see what you'd guess the foal would be! And you guessed really close! A palomino with a blaze and at least one hind sock! So just a different gender and one hind sock short than what you imagined it'd be! 

I can't wait to follow him as he grows up! I'm sure he'll be as gorgeous as his dam and Tiny!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Any updates on the little guy?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry to drop off the face of the earth! Newton is going good but sure gave us a scare. He got really weak about 36 hours after being born. His IgG was great but he did start to get the runs and really started to scare me. I had the vet on the phone letting him know we where on our way when I watched the stinker belly up the moms water and start filling up. Once we got him back on mom (and the water out of reach) he peeked back up and is now safetly out of the woods. I'll take new pictures in the morning to show off how perfectly he is unfolding!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Good to know you figured out what was going on right away and good to know he is doing well now. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Here are pictures as promised!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Such a pretty boy! I love the one where he is touching his nose to his chest.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Such a pretty boy! I love the one where he is touching his nose to his chest.


He was pretty proud of himself for figuring that out!


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Is it normal for foals to drink water like mom or was this just a fluke? He is so handsome!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Hotrodz4me said:


> Is it normal for foals to drink water like mom or was this just a fluke? He is so handsome!


It's normal once they get a little bit older. When newborns start drinking water it's a problem. They find a easy way to "eat" a lot and then their tummies are full and they don't want to nurse. They can end up starving themselves on a full belly if it's not stopped.


----------

